# Working with Italian Clients



## fiorile11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I've been wanting to expatriate again and am currently living in NY. I hold US and EU (Italian) citizenship. I lived in Italy from 1991 - 1993 and in Turkey from 2009 - 2016 (with a year break in the US.) I have a Codice Fiscale - and worked as an American for a year and a half when I was in Italy in the 90s. I then acquired citizenship in the late 90s while in NY. I'd like to do business in Italy while living in Turkey -- I would pay US taxes. I was wondering about my Italian tax responsibilities since my situation is a bit confusing. (I may have had taxes taken out of my Italian earnings but cannot recall off the top of my head since it was so long ago - though I could do some investigating.)

Thanks so much in advance for your help, advice and input.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay I'm not really awake but 

1) You'll be living in Turkey and a Turkish tax resident? If you're living in Turkey I'd assume you'll be Turkish tax resident.

2) You'll be offering services to Italian clients in Turkey? Remotely? Coming to Italy?


----------



## fiorile11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for your reply. I'll be living in Turkey and will have residency there (most likely under my Italian passport/citizenship.) And I'll be offering services to Italian clients in Italy, remotely, for the most part. I would move to Italy but for my business at its fledging stage it probably wouldn't make sense for me since (I am assuming) my taxes would be quite high as a resident. (And again, I'm assuming.)


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I've no idea what taxes are in Turkey. 

You should check if you're required to bill IVA but since Turkey is outside the EU I assume not.

From the sound of that's the most likely issue. You shouldn't have to worry about income tax.


----------

